# X vs. Grand Soleil, which one to buy?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Going to buy a boat, boiled down to X-40 /43 or Grand Soleil 40 (B&C) /43.
I like the steel frames. Sailing area French Atlantic coast.
Can anyone make a suggestion which helps in decision making?
Thanks.


----------



## Bluesmoods (Jul 8, 2001)

Grand Soleil...... All the right reasons...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, that makes 100% for Grand Soleil. Convincing. -)


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

First of all both companies have built a very wide range of models with some being much better than others. To a great extent the choice would be model specific.

In a general sense, I understand that the Grand Soleils have designed a number of newer competitive racers that do well under the IMS and IRC rules, but the boats that I have been on have seemed to be of less than sterling build quality and they have not done well in the lighter air of the US Atlantic coast. They have appeared to be very dated design, cruiser racers that have very little appeal to me as either racers or cruisers. 

X boats are harder for me to categorize. Their production models seem to be very well engineered and constructed. Recently I was on a roughly 20 year old X-boat that had been raced hard and treated roughly and was in amazingly good shape. There is a lot about the X-boat interior styling and construction that seems a little bit over simplified to the point of being a little crude for my taste but my overall impression is that X-boats build good boats that sail quite well.

If I had to chose between the two, I would be strongly inclined toward the X-boat. 

Jeff


----------



## sailingguy123 (Feb 7, 2007)

Jeff, how old were the Grand Soleil models you were on? What aspects of their design were dated? Finally, what do you think about the use of the steel understructure? I too have been looking at the x-yachts and grand soleil models for some time and am curious to hear what you or anyone else has to say about these models.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

Have friends whose Grand Soleil lost its rudder twice, whereas the X-boats seem pretty bulletproof


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The last time I looked at a Grand Soleil it was at the Annapolis boat show either last year or the year before. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Seems starting with the smaller boats the Grand Soleils are updated, so there might be some hope that the quality increased. Did anybody here sail the Botin & Carceek designs (preferable 40/43) ? Any comments about their quality? Thanks


----------

